# Spousal Application Questions



## zoyabean (Dec 14, 2009)

I have posted this in another forum and didnt get a reply so I am guessing I am good to go BUT though I would see what responses I get here as well...You know crossing all my T's...
Thanks in advance!

1. What is the main purpose of your visit to the UK?
Settlement right? Or do I put live with husband

2.How long do you intend to stay in the UK?
Put date of passport expire?

3.You answered 'No' to the question 'Is this your first passport?'. Where the information is available, please provide full details of all passports held over the last 10 years, including where they are now.I listed them like this:
# on passport, name date issued and noted it is with me.

4. Please give details of any additional jobs or occupations. 
Past jobs? Or do I just put n/a

5. Income other sources?
Do I list the person renting my house? And how much here?

6. You stated that you have savings, property or other income
List IRA total? Property Value?

7. You answered 'Yes' to the question 'Have you, or your sponsor, ever been married or in a long-term marriage like relationship before?' You should provide details of when and where you/they lived together and for how long. Please note: If you/they have been widowed, divorced, had a civil partnership dissolved or are a surviving civil partner please indicate that here.
Kevin xxx married Jayne xxx on 4/4/98 and was dissolved 10/10/03. Resided in Bishop Auckland, UK. Jenniferxxx married Joseph xxx on 23/01/99 and was dissolved on 16/01/02. Resided in Egg Harbor NJ USA

8.You answered 'Yes' to the question 'Is your sponsor responsible for anyone elses financial support?' Please give details of these people and explain what financial support they get.
How much detail?
CSC payments. Child Support for the two children. Megan xxx and Rosie xxx

9.Do you intend to work in the UK?
As in the UK? I plan on working remotely to the USA so I would say yes?
You answered 'Yes' to the question 'Do you intend to work in the UK?'
Please provide full details of what you intend to do and give details of any employment you have already set up.
I will keep my current US job at VoiceText Communications and work remotely part time.

10.How much does your sponsor spend each month on living costs?
£600 covers all household bills ,petrol , food etc.
Should we include food and petrol?

<phew>
thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

zoyabean said:


> 9.Do you intend to work in the UK?
> As in the UK? I plan on working remotely to the USA so I would say yes?
> You answered 'Yes' to the question 'Do you intend to work in the UK?'
> Please provide full details of what you intend to do and give details of any employment you have already set up.
> I will keep my current US job at VoiceText Communications and work remotely part time.


Be careful with this one. Working remotely from the UK is still considered working IN the UK. If your employer has a UK office of any sort, you should probably be paid out of that office so that the appropriate taxes and social insurances can be taken out of your pay. If not, you probably need to be looking into setting yourself up as a "contractor" so that you are paid by invoice and then remit the appropriate taxes and social insurances yourself.

If you haven't looked into the legalities of this arrangement, your answer will probably set off some alarms as your visa is being considered. Can't tell you what the "right" answer is for this question - but I'd consider perhaps formally resigning and then re-establishing your remote working status after you get to the UK. (In which case you could truthfully say you are planning to work in the UK, and are pursuing opportunities, including remote work for your current employer.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## zoyabean (Dec 14, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Be careful with this one. Working remotely from the UK is still considered working IN the UK. If your employer has a UK office of any sort, you should probably be paid out of that office so that the appropriate taxes and social insurances can be taken out of your pay. If not, you probably need to be looking into setting yourself up as a "contractor" so that you are paid by invoice and then remit the appropriate taxes and social insurances yourself.
> 
> If you haven't looked into the legalities of this arrangement, your answer will probably set off some alarms as your visa is being considered. Can't tell you what the "right" answer is for this question - but I'd consider perhaps formally resigning and then re-establishing your remote working status after you get to the UK. (In which case you could truthfully say you are planning to work in the UK, and are pursuing opportunities, including remote work for your current employer.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you..There is not a UK office and I know I have to pay taxes there as I will be an independent contractor once I move since I will make my own hours ect...
Wasn't sure the best way to do it.

I appreciate you reading this and giving me your advice.
I hope all other responses look ok then ;-)
thanks!


----------

